# First Pen...Thanks to Ken



## Ben Holt (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't want to say it was an easy turn...but it looks good for the 1st...for me at least. I'm blaming the directions for some of my issues. LOL Thanks again Ken and to all the others that are helping me get going.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 10, 2016)

That's a good looking first pen.Can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2016)

Nicely done Ben ! Great looking for a first or 20th even


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2016)

That a heck of a good start Ben! Tony


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 11, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 11, 2016)

That's a heck of a start. 

Now, it will grow into a full blown addiction and you will find your self rushing home to grab the mail before the wife sees that you bought _MORE_ pen kits and _MORE_ blanks. You'll start day dreaming about the new kit sitting on your bench and lose focus at work. You will start watching WB for the "next best" set of blanks to the point that you wont get any shop time to use all the kits and blanks that you have already accumulated and then start wondering why you have all this stuff if you can't even find time to use it. Then, you will re-commit yourself to turning pens so that you can try to recover some of your investment and you will turn out a bunch of really nice pens only to end up giving most of them away because you don't feel comfortable charging what they are really worth. You will also push yourself to sell a few along the way only so you have some extra cash to buy a few more kits. Then you will get sucked back into WB as well as drawn to all the shiny new kits that suppliers keep advertising in their enticing emails they send you and you will soon find your self back into the same pit of despair that we call the addiction of turning.

OK so I digress a little but the addiction is real my friend and I can only hope that we, as a band of WB brothers, can continue to help fuel it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2016)

That is a hard one to beat for a first pen.


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> That's a heck of a start.
> 
> Now, it will grow into a full blown addiction and you will find your self rushing home to grab the mail before the wife sees that you bought _MORE_ pen kits and _MORE_ blanks. You'll start day dreaming about the new kit sitting on your bench and lose focus at work. You will start watching WB for the "next best" set of blanks to the point that you wont get any shop time to use all the kits and blanks that you have already accumulated and then start wondering why you have all this stuff if you can't even find time to use it. Then, you will re-commit yourself to turning pens so that you can try to recover some of your investment and you will turn out a bunch of really nice pens only to end up giving most of them away because you don't feel comfortable charging what they are really worth. You will also push yourself to sell a few along the way only so you have some extra cash to buy a few more kits. Then you will get sucked back into WB as well as drawn to all the shiny new kits that suppliers keep advertising in their enticing emails they send you and you will soon find your self back into the same pit of despair that we call the addiction of turning.
> 
> OK so I digress a little but the addiction is real my friend and I can only hope that we, as a band of WB brothers, can continue to help fuel it.


Well said my friend. I couldn't have said it better myself. The addiction is real and once it's in your blood it's there to stay.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2016)

very nice. is that a gun metal finish?


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 11, 2016)

Nicely done, Ben.



Final Strut said:


> Now, it will grow into a full blown addiction and you will find your self rushing home to grab the mail before the wife sees that you bought _MORE_ pen kits and _MORE_ blanks. You'll start day dreaming about the new kit sitting on your bench and lose focus at work. You will start watching WB for the "next best" set of blanks to the point that you wont get any shop time to use all the kits and blanks that you have already accumulated and then start wondering why you have all this stuff if you can't even find time to use it. Then, you will re-commit yourself to turning pens so that you can try to recover some of your investment and you will turn out a bunch of really nice pens only to end up giving most of them away because you don't feel comfortable charging what they are really worth. You will also push yourself to sell a few along the way only so you have some extra cash to buy a few more kits. Then you will get sucked back into WB as well as drawn to all the shiny new kits that suppliers keep advertising in their enticing emails they send you and you will soon find your self back into the same pit of despair that we call the addiction of turning.
> 
> OK so I digress a little but the addiction is real my friend and I can only hope that we, as a band of WB brothers, can continue to help fuel it.



Word.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2016)

Great start! Now, make sure you keep that pen. When you've done your 10th pen, your 100th pen, your "I've made so many pens I've lost count" pen, pull the first one out from time to time and compare and see just how far you've come.

Welcome to the addiction! Enjoy the journey! And there's no getting out of the black hole you just got sucked into...



Final Strut said:


> Now, it will grow into a full blown addiction and you will find your self rushing home to grab the mail before the wife sees that you bought _MORE_ pen kits and _MORE_ blanks. You'll start day dreaming about the new kit sitting on your bench and lose focus at work. You will start watching WB for the "next best" set of blanks to the point that you wont get any shop time to use all the kits and blanks that you have already accumulated and then start wondering why you have all this stuff if you can't even find time to use it. Then, you will re-commit yourself to turning pens so that you can try to recover some of your investment and you will turn out a bunch of really nice pens only to end up giving most of them away because you don't feel comfortable charging what they are really worth. You will also push yourself to sell a few along the way only so you have some extra cash to buy a few more kits. Then you will get sucked back into WB as well as drawn to all the shiny new kits that suppliers keep advertising in their enticing emails they send you and you will soon find your self back into the same pit of despair that we call the addiction of turning.
> 
> OK so I digress a little but the addiction is real my friend and I can only hope that we, as a band of WB brothers, can continue to help fuel it.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

Just wait, Then comes bottle stoppers and ice cream scoops.... Then the occasional duck or turkey call.... Then your wife is going to find you huddled in a corner mainlining sawdust and muttering about bubinga and burl.

Just kidding. Or am I?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 11, 2016)

Second...not as pretty but good practice. I believe its Cherry. I have to figure out how to take better pics.


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> very nice. is that a gun metal finish?



Sorry...I missed this. Yes, I believe it is their Gun Metal.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2016)

What are you using for pics? 
Try to get natural light. They look better. 
Or try a light colored background...and place the camera on something solid to keep it from shaking for clearer pix...

Second one looks good too. Nuttin wrong with cherry....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 11, 2016)

Natural light, and perhaps a bit more diffused. Try not to use your flash.

Glad I was able to provide the fuel for your addiction.

Don't tell your spouse where I live, though. :)


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Natural light is better, but when the sun isn't out, diffused light on a mobile platform, so you can move it away from the object until it mellows out and looks more natural. Last pictures I took in the shop I was over 6 ft. away clamped up on the back of the shop stool. Contemplated going to get the step ladder to raise my light further. Worked really well for me.

Both great looking pens!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 12, 2016)

Nicely done! As others have said welcome to the addiction. If you think guns multiply in your safe all by themselves, just wait until the burl starts stacking up!


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 12, 2016)

Black Walnut. Cant figure out how to finish...among other things. Lol


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2016)

However, you finish Black Walnut, you need to go overboard with the finish to bring out it's richness. Apply SEVERAL COATS of what ever you do with it.


Oil and beeswax... gives it a nice warm soft glow.

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0483_W_zpsxizplat0.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0504_zpsepmmqdpp.jpg


CA - put it on THICK and make it shine.

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0531_zps8xxhbidq.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/DSCF3997_W_zpsprcip9a9.jpg



With oil and beeswax, the more coats you apply the deeper and richer the tones in the wood get. The more contrast you'll get. Put it on, and rub it in good, run your finger over until it gets hot, not just a little warm but hot, we're talking 125 - 130 degrees hot, to melt the wax and heat up the oil, to push them into the pores of the wood. 

With CA you want to find "rich" in your wood, and "deep" in your finish.

Or, you can go whole hog and do both... rub it with a few coats of boiled lindseed oil to bring out the contrast, then apply CA and build a finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

